# Teich ohne Pumpe



## Tabor12 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo ! Ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet, da ich seit Wochen am googeln bin, da wir uns einen Teich bauen. Es soll ein Naturteich ohne Pumpe mit Schwimmbereich werden, d.h. der Schwimmbereich ca. 8 x 4 m und ebenso groß der Regenerationsbereich. Die Tiefe vom Schwimmbereich ca. 2 m. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das läuft ohne Pumpe ? Passt die Größe so ? Was könnt ihr uns für Tipps geben ? Bin im Moment für viele Erfahrungen dankbar, da wir uns bisher im I-Net erkundigt haben und der Gärtner unseres Vertrauens hat gesagt, das funktioniere so. Ich würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen !

LG Irene


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich ohne Pumpe*

Hallo  Irene,
:Willkommen2

soll der Schwimmteich ohne Pumpe laufen wegen der Angst vor Strom im Wasser oder weil es keinen gibt?
Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten Wasser zu bewegen, die ohne Strom im Wasser gut funktionieren.
Es ist von Vorteil, wenn das Wasser an die passende Stelle zum regenerieren kommt.


----------



## Kurt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich ohne Pumpe*

Ein herzliches Hallo in die Steiermark!

Es gibt einige Berichte, nach denen ein technikloser Schwimmteich funktioniert. Nur ist mir keiner bekannt, der unter 150 m²   und ab ca. 3 m Wassertiefe halbwegs komfortable Bedingungen hergibt.
Ohne Umwälzung mit ‚irgendeinem‘ Filter gibt’s noch mehr Mulm und der kommt bei Schwimmbetrieb und / oder Sonnenstrahlung hoch – und dann ist der Badebetrieb halt doch etwas gestört.

Ich empfehle zumindest folgende Faktoren miteinzubeziehen:

Filtergraben – als bepflanzte Zone/Biotop recht attraktiv gestaltbar, evtl. auch in Größe der gesamten Regenerationszone - einfache Umwälzung nach dem Luftheberprinzip  (siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996/?q=luftheber)  -   Verbrauch sparsamst!
Hier in Beitrag 12 eine kleine Skizze zur möglichen Umwälzung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34492/page-2 

Getrennter Schwimmbereich – dadurch ungestörte Reinigung dieses Bereichs möglich 
Bodenablauf -  vereinfacht für viele den Reinigungsaufwand.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Planen, wenn möglich selber Bauen und dann natürlich beim Baden!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich ohne Pumpe*

Hallo ihr ! Wir haben jetzt sehr viel recherchiert, SEHR viele Meinungen eingeholt, gelesen, mit Teichbauern gesprochen und mit Folienherstellern. Unser jetziger Stand sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Wir werden den Teich bauen mit Polyethylenfolie, ca. 40 m2 pflanzenloser Tiefwasserbereich - 2 m, genausoviel REgenerationszone und wir werden einen Filterteich bauen davor einen selbstgebauten Filter (Auf Basis von biolog. Kläranlagen) und eine Pumpe wird uns das Wasser in den Filter und den Regenerationsbereich bringen. Evtl. bauen wir noch einen Skimmer (selbst). So schaut unser Plan jetzt aus. Also einen Teich der sehr langsam umgewälzt wird und hoffentlich funktioniert .... es kommt diese FIrma die uns dann die Folie verschweißt nächste Woche zu uns und klärt mit uns, wie wir den Teich anlegen sollen. 
Was haltet ihr davon ?

LG Irene


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich ohne Pumpe*

achha, dieses Luftheberprinzip kommt evtl. doch zum Einsatz 

LG


----------

